# Bead or no bead?



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys what do you guys do. Do you keep the front bead on the shotgun or do you take it off?

lax


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

if youre hunting flying birds I dont like one because I dont aim with them I keeps my eyes on the bird, but if i'm hunting things on the ground turkeys and coyotes i like the bead.


----------

